# Partial removal of the liver 47120



## frazierm (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a doctor that is stating that you can bill out a 47120 for each section of the liver that is removed.  Does anyone have any guidance on this?  He is stating that if he does a surgery and removes section 2 and section 3 that we should be billing out the following CPT codes (47120, 47120-51) one for each section removed.  Is this correct?


----------

